# Audio Dropouts back with L270



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

I thought for awhile that L270 was a fairly benign version, but I'm starting to change my mind. I'm starting to get numerous audio dropouts during playback of recorded programs. I notice it the most on OTA HD programs, and they're usually less than a second in duration (about one word), but they sometimes occur two or three times a minute - very annoying.

Another problem I'm seeing is this: At the beginning of an OTA recording, there is severe breakup/pixelization/audio dropouts, as if the signal was weak. I know this is not the case, as all but one of our locals are now full-power and stable for me. This breaking-up will continue for some period of time (ususally a minute or two), until I get an "Acquiring Signal" black screen. When the picture returns, everything is fine thereafter (except for the audio dropouts described above).

Other than those two things, and the stuck aspect ratio bug, and the trick play bug, everything is fine.  

Oh, did I mention that having no OTA guide data (still) sucks the big one?

Brad

L270-HECD-N
120B
F052


----------



## robhendricks (Aug 10, 2004)

I saw this with a CBSHD recording last night. The problem happened about every 3 or 4 minutes and lasted through the entire recording. I should have kept the recording so that I could try it again after a soft reboot, but we erased it - about the worst CSI Miami I've seen!

Perhaps this should be posted in the bug forum.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

I've had issues with transitions from an HD program to an SD commercial. The HD program is in 5.1 mode and the commercials SHOULD be in stereo. However, the mode change never happens and I hear very little (if anything) during those commericals... sometimes. Other times it's just fine.

I haven't tried to nail down yet whether it's a problem with the station, the 921, or the yamaha receiver.

It doesn't sound like it's the problem you're referring to, but figured this was as good a place to mention it as any other.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Even on Nickelodeon. My daughter has the drive full of Avatar and Danny Phantom. Sound was there when recording, but always gone for a few seconds, same spot, on playback.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I concur with this new bug. I don't use the 921 much because it just is so poor compared to the HDTIVO but last evening I decided to view some VOOM stuff and while on it watched NCIS live. All channels had these half second audio dropouts. 

Back to the HDTIVO again! I prefer to watch programming where the receiver isn't my central focus of attention!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I kept seeing this last night on CBS-HD during Amazing Race. The show is technically standard definition, but I like to watch it on CBS-HD for improved clarity. In any case, every few minutes, the audio would drop out (along with a slight break-out in the video in some cases), even though the weather was calm (i.e. it didn't seem to be a satellite reception problem).


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Slordak said:


> I kept seeing this last night on CBS-HD during Amazing Race. The show is technically standard definition, but I like to watch it on CBS-HD for improved clarity. In any case, every few minutes, the audio would drop out (along with a slight break-out in the video in some cases), even though the weather was calm (i.e. it didn't seem to be a satellite reception problem).


I am also seeing what appears to be a significant increase in these audio
dropouts.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

robhendricks said:


> I saw this with a CBSHD recording last night. The problem happened about every 3 or 4 minutes and lasted through the entire recording. I should have kept the recording so that I could try it again after a soft reboot, but we erased it - about the worst CSI Miami I've seen!
> 
> Perhaps this should be posted in the bug forum.


This is exactly the thing I noticed. I also erased mine.


----------



## Speedlimit (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and just installed a 921. We have seen audio drop outs on CBS this week on our *Comcast DVR*. My point is that some are broadcast issues.

I have not had the 921 long enough to see any audio issues. Thanks.

Bob....


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

I have seen some of this recently with my OTA CBS HD programs and attribute it to the affiliate station or CBS because others in the area not using Dish-Sat equipment are reporting the same issue. If it's in areas other than Tucson, then I suspect it's the CBS HD feed. Any TV tech people out there have any info on this?


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

I would agree that CBS has been the worst, but I've also seen this on ABC and FOX recorded programs.

Brad


----------



## jrobo (Jan 23, 2004)

Just wondering, how many of you with the OTA problems have an attenuater installed? I just installed a $3.99 one from radio shack earlier this week and have not had time to thouroghly test it out, but it seems to be making all of my OTA stations more stable. It seems to take longer to lock into the stations, but they stay up and don't seem to drop out. I was having problems with multipath. That seems to be gone too.

John


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

John,

I tried the same 6dB attenuator and it did nothing to help me. I placed it before and after the preamp [CM3010 Stealthtenna] and tried bypassing the preamp completely.

FOX has become unwatchable lately and I'm leaning toward L270 as being the cause, but I am curious as to how you figured out that you had a multipath problem.

JP


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

CBS has been the worst. reminds me of the old days when the Dolby Digital would cut out on Showtime's Stargate SG-1, and then pixellate for a sec when the sound came back. Sad to see that the bad old days are here again......


----------



## RWI (Nov 26, 2004)

I to have been seeing this a lot lately, NCIS was terrible this week and I am getting CBSHD off of the 61.5 so in my case it is not antenna related at all.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

FYI- I started to watch NCIS on WCBS in DD5.1 and the picelation and audio DD5.1 dropouts were just too much to bear. So, I switched to out local station which is DD2.0 and the picture and audio were PERFECT! I still get a few audio dropouts since L270 on HD Showtime, Discovery HD and HDNET. But my locals all seem to be fine. 

I conclude that with CBS- it's the WNBC feed and their DD5.1 that's not quite right but Dish also has problems with other HD channels too. Sorry but I cancelled all my SD channels and can't check them anymore.


----------



## Smegal (Nov 15, 2004)

I have had audio drop outs the last week or so with programs that I recorded off Showtime HD.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I only have pixalation and audio dropouts on WCBS feed, nothing else . And it only started after 9/23 which is when Hurricane Rita hit, I thought it was something here at my house since the hurricane came through here on Sunday the 25th until I read all these comments about the CBSHD feed. I have CBSHD recordings made on the 23rd that do not have the problem but everything now on CBS has almost not watchable.


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> compared to the HDTIVO


HDTIVO ...is this a standalone for locals only of does TIVO make a unit for Dish and locals?


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Lots of dropouts again last night on ABC OTA. We watched a two-week old CBS OTA recording with NO dropouts, though.

I guess the best test for me would be to watch a show in real time on the 6000, then watch it as recorded by the 921. I'm pretty sure I'll find that it's the 921.

Brad


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

CBS has been bad for me lately too...but I am noticing more of the dreaded "acquiring signal" message, and my OTA signal strength is generally over 102. I'm absolutely puzzled as to why it would drop with the signal strength indicator just about maxed out against the left margin. I'm about 20 miles away from all the antennas and am using the RS "golden bowtie" antenna.

Michael


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Check this tread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=456849#post456849


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

langlin said:


> Check this tread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=456849#post456849


This thread is about CBS-HD east on satellite. The problems in this thread include OTA stations, CBS and others, as well as sat channels.

Brad


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I just received this reply:

_Dear Mr. Anglin,

Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.

We have confirmed the audio drop out and pixilization on CBSHD and are currently working very hard to resolve it. We are receiving other complaints on this very issue and we have compiled all of the information including yours to help troubleshoot. Your information has been very valuable.

At DISH Network we appreciate the time customers take to email their audio/video quality concerns. Thanks again for your patience, information, and for being a valued customer.

EchoStar Satellite LLC

Quality Assurance Department

[email protected]_

I appreciate this type response from Dish and applaud their efforts, I hope they are successful.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

In my experience, the audio dropout and pixelization have improved with each release of software. I have not noticed any difference whether it is Sat HD, Sat SD or OTA. It is still there, but much less severe than in the past. In fact pixelization is really rare now for us. Mostly it is a momentary loss of audio that occurs now.


----------

